# Problem mit Xfree und fonts.....

## cocaxx

Hi!

Ich hab mit emerge xfree das aktuelle XFree 4.2.0-r12 installiert.

Wenn ich versuche es mit startx zu starten geht das auch fast, ich höre dieses "Klacken" das immer beim Wechsel in die grafische Oberfläche kommt. Doch der Bildschirm bleibt einige sekunden schwarz bis ich dann wieder in der bash bin, mit der Fehlermeldung:

Fatal error: Could not find font fixed

was kann ich da machen? 

mfg

cocaxx

----------

## maystorm

Hmm, keine Ahnung. Poste doch mal alle FontPath-Einträge aus der Section "Files" in Deiner "/etc/X11/XF86Config". Ist zunächst mal 'n Anfang....

----------

## cocaxx

Hi!

Problem ist schon gelöst: Der X-Font Server war nicht gestartet....

mfg

cocaxx

----------

